# Wind blows open door as pax exits



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

Stopped to let out a pax. Thought I was a safe distance from the row of cars to my right. Pax opens the door and a wind gust (mid Atlantic among other areas is in the middle of experiencing massive wind gusts, my power is currently out) blows the door open and it hits the parked car. Doesn’t dent but leaves a nice 3x3 inch mark. My door is fine. How would you guys handle it?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Take a picture and send it uber.Go to the fareabd Issue with a rider> a rider damaged my vehicle.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Everytime I see the phrase "Wind blows" I get this image stuck in my mind.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Your fault. Always park the way, that the door opens between two parked cars. Worst case scenario - your door will hit the corner of the bumper.


----------



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> Your fault. Always park the way, that the door opens between two parked cars. Worst case scenario - your door will hit the corner of the bumper.


Well aware. Thanks for nothing.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Shaggeboxer said:


> Well aware.


Your incident says otherwise.


----------



## unitxero (Jul 10, 2016)

You're going to have to satisfy a $1000 deductible at the minimum if you try to open a claim with Uber.


----------



## Shaggeboxer (Jan 11, 2018)

unitxero said:


> You're going to have to satisfy a $1000 deductible at the minimum if you try to open a claim with Uber.


Yeah I'm not planning to involve uber.



Zebonkey said:


> Your incident says otherwise.


Burn


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

unPat said:


> Take a picture and send it uber.Go to the fareabd Issue with a rider> a rider damaged my vehicle.


Wrong answer. Mention "accident" or "damage" in a communication with Uber and Rohit will suspend you in an instant and tell you to complete an accident report.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

I would take a picture and make notes on piece of paper and leave that on the windshield of the car for the owner to find. I would tell the passenger that I will handle this directly with the owner of the car.

Now, it is up to your ethics and morals as to what you write on the note that you leave. But I would in no way report this to Uber.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

You should do nothing. Your GTA rating might go up to 1 star but eventually that will go away if you don't do anything else wrong.


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

here's what you do. Send me all the information regarding the car that has the damage along with $500 in cash. I'll take care of it.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

unitxero said:


> You're going to have to satisfy a $1000 deductible at the minimum if you try to open a claim with Uber.


Shaggeboxer stated his door is fine, so no deductible needed. This would most likely come under property damage.


----------

